# Need advice on documents needed - Skilled Graduate Temporary visa (subclass 485)



## carenia (Jul 18, 2010)

I got somewhat confused reading explanations on DIAC website (all over the site, e.g. document check list, eligibility etc) regarding the supporting documents required for applying TR visa.

in particular i want to know whether these documents need to be prepared/sent:
- Police clearance from country of origin.
- copy of National ID card from country of origin.
- certified copy of birth certificate.

Does all the certified copy must be certified by a JP in Australia? 


also i want to know which method will be better to use, Electronic lodgement (online) or Paper lodgement (send the application to Adelaide). 

If using online method does it mean i have to scan all the supporting 
documents (certified?) and upload them? (how about the document resolution size etc?).

another thing i want to know is, if we have not received the outcome of TRA skill assessment yet, would it be advisable to lodge the TR visa (subclass 485) first, or wait until got the skill assessment result?

My concern is that my current student visa will expire soon and I have not received the result from TRA skill assessment. Do you think it is better to 
lodge the TR application now rather than waiting for TRA skill assessment outcome (by that time maybe my student visa has expired)?

I hope some people here who have applied would not mind to share their experience! 

If you know what documents are actually required for applying TR visa could you please share? 

Thanks a lot in advance!

caren.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

carenia said:


> I got somewhat confused reading explanations on DIAC website (all over the site, e.g. document check list, eligibility etc) regarding the supporting documents required for applying TR visa.
> 
> in particular i want to know whether these documents need to be prepared/sent:
> - Police clearance from country of origin.
> ...


You should be able to list your requirements from
Skilled - Graduate (Temporary) Visa (Subclass 485)
and the links from Skilled - Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)
It will also help to use the *applying for the visa section.*
In general terms, for your own documents including a copy of passport ID page it is approriate to have a copy certified, whereas with documents like a character check you provide the original.
If you want to apply online, yes you will need to scan and upload documents and don't know if there is help on Attaching Documents to an eVisa Application but the process cannot be too difficult.


----------



## carenia (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer for the prompt reply!

Do you recommend lodging online application or paper application?

also tmy current student visa will expire soon and I have not received the result from TRA skill assessment. Do you think it is better to lodge the TR application now rather than waiting for TRA skill assessment outcome coz i worry that by that time maybe my student visa has expired?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

carenia said:


> Thanks Wanderer for the prompt reply!
> 
> Do you recommend lodging online application or paper application?
> 
> also tmy current student visa will expire soon and I have not received the result from TRA skill assessment. Do you think it is better to lodge the TR application now rather than waiting for TRA skill assessment outcome coz i worry that by that time maybe my student visa has expired?


It is up to you whether you want to lodge online or not and thought Immi say the processing for them is better with online for less paperwork in an office, if you are uncomfortable with the process you can still do it by paper.
The first link above refers to applying while awaiting a TRA assessment.


----------



## carenia (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi again Wanderer,

I finally lodged the application online. I got an auto generated email acknoledging my submission and the grant of Bridging visa A.

However i still confused, in the email they mentioned about attaching some documents to the eVisa browser, e.g. form 80 and form 1221.

Do i need to fill in form 80 and form 1221 and then scan them and upload them?

also they request a receipt of the AFP check and the AFC check itself. I dont think we get a receipt from AFP, do we?

one more thing, it is also unclear from the email whether i need to undergo medical check now or booking number is enough at the moment.


----------



## rayorjay (Sep 1, 2010)

carenia said:


> Hi again Wanderer,
> 
> I finally lodged the application online. I got an auto generated email acknoledging my submission and the grant of Bridging visa A.
> 
> ...


I got an question, I am going to apply online, and I already scan my documents, do I need to certified all these document and then scan it again?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

carenia said:


> Hi again Wanderer,
> 
> I finally lodged the application online. I got an auto generated email acknoledging my submission and the grant of Bridging visa A.
> 
> ...


There's no point in just uploading a blank form eh! and if you have applied for a police check via the AFP and paid by credit card, you'll see that on an account and possibly get an acknowledgement email from the AFP.
If you submitted medical booking advice, there's a good chance that'll have been picked up and your medical will be forwarded by the MO when it is done.


----------

